# Strangles outbreak in Rugby.



## Dunmere (7 March 2013)

Please can any one confirm if there is a strangles outbreak at 
Onley Fields Farm, Willoughby, Rugby, Warks.
I believe it's a DIY livery yard, but it is just across the fields from 
Onley Equestrian Complex. They have 2 BSPS shows plan to be held at Onley Equestrian next weekend March 16 & 17. 
Lots of people are now worried in case it's true.
Thanks.


----------



## Bobby Boy (7 March 2013)

Yes, they have got one horse with it but that horse was removed from the yard to isolated grazing and nothing else has come down with it, the yard is due to be given the all clear on the 12th March if nothing else comes down with it.
Hope this helps


----------



## debsandpets (8 March 2013)

Thankfully not having had experience of strangles directly - should their riders have still been hacking out frm the yard ...............
It is supposed to be only passed on by touch, but what about if their horse poops on the road and another horse stops to see who has been past so to speak .................. Is it possible for it to be passed on in this way ??

Incidentally the yards are not connected together - there is about 3/4 mile between them both and Onley fields is not Onley grounds eq centre it is only there DIY livery yard - the only real connection is the same owners


----------



## Sandstone1 (8 March 2013)

Thats worrying, Any more news?


----------



## Cuffey (8 March 2013)

Please read up Preventing the spread of Strangles--an infected horse needs to sneeze over your horse or share a water trough or hay bale or people get germs on their clothes or you share grooming kit/tack etc

http://www.bhs.org.uk/~/media/BHS/F... Eradicate and Prevent Strangles Leaflet.ashx


----------



## Bobby Boy (8 March 2013)

As far as I know I thought the yard was locked down, ie no horses allowed out and about.
There is quite a distance via the roads between the yards but they are connected via fields, however we have been told that the two yards have been kept completely apart. 
I think there is more info on their facebook pages


----------



## debsandpets (9 March 2013)

Unfortunately I keep my horses just down the road from there and know which horses come from which local yards etc, however there are several riders flouting the rules of lockdown if it has indeed been implemented .............. They ride down the roads past our horses and turn around in a gateway less than 100 yards from our field !!!

Lets hope they get the all clear PDQ so we can hopefully stop worrying about it !!!!!


----------



## Bobby Boy (9 March 2013)

debsandpets said:



			Unfortunately I keep my horses just down the road from there and know which horses come from which local yards etc, however there are several riders flouting the rules of lockdown if it has indeed been implemented .............. They ride down the roads past our horses and turn around in a gateway less than 100 yards from our field !!!

Lets hope they get the all clear PDQ so we can hopefully stop worrying about it !!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Thats not good ! Luckly we're the other side of the A45 so not near enough for hackers but it's still really worrying if we go out to shows or hire schools etc.

I think the all clear is coming on the 12th if nothing else has come down with it


----------



## debsandpets (9 March 2013)

Fingers crossed 

I might pop over and have a word with Phil about his liveries lack of sense in the matter ........... God forbid they had contact over the gates etc if pulling in for traffic I would be seriously unimpressed - mind you I knew this particular rider at a different yard and she used to have no respect for rules or to other liveries in fact there, so obv a leopard never changes its spots so to speak !!!


----------



## debsandpets (12 March 2013)

Well, they have been given the all clear to hack out and move off yard for competitions etc, but they are not allowed to go to Onley Grounds Eq centre .................. Does anyone else smell a rat ???
Wy give an all clear but put conditions on it ??


----------



## Bertieb123 (12 March 2013)

All I know is if we were suspected of Strangles we WOULD NOT take our horses out,and if it was in our area I would personally think twice about going to Events, Hacking out etc, we humans as well as equines would be under strict quarantine and that would go for anyone who was to visit our yard!


----------



## debsandpets (12 March 2013)

Even though I am on my own land, I too would put myself on lockdown so to speak. I wouldn't even risk having the farrier out as I feel the risk is too great and easy for transfer of the disease.  Luckily mine go barefoot for the winter so that wouldn't be an issue tbh, but people that flaunt the rules really don't get the bigger picture ................
I just find it odd that they have been given the all clear now, but are still banned from going to their competition yard :-s


----------



## Lagrima (13 March 2013)

Official Statement from the OGEC website:

Onley Grounds Farm (Onley Grounds Equestrian Complex) has never had a case of strangles and has never been at risk from the isolated case that came into the livery yard at Fields Farm.

Onley Fields Farm has now been given the all clear after a single horse came from a yard in the south and was identified as arriving with strangles. This horse was moved to a separate isolation site a month ago. Two other horses were also moved to the isolation site one was the horses companion beacause it had been in contact although wasnt infected and the other over concerns but that has turned out clear. Since then no other horses at the yard have been infected and the yard has now been given the all clear.

On top of this no horses had visited Onley Grounds Equestrian Complex since well before the horse even arrived at fields farm or since its arrival. At no time has there been any risk at all to the Equestrian centre and even the livery yard in question is now clear. If anyone has any concerns please call Onley Grounds Equestrian Complex on 01788 817724 or Towcester Vets on 01327 811007 if you would like confirmation from an independent source. 

Also please note that OGEC has banned horse movement from the yard to *ANY other venue not just the equestrian complex. Im not sure where the rumour has come from that they could go to other places but its incorrect as this would be clearly irresponsible. The restriction is in place till Friday to be on the safe side.

Please note that OGEC take these things very seriously and all movement to other venues was stoped even before the case got confirmed and every livery on the yard phoned individualy to make sure they were all aware or this.

Many Thanks for everyone who called the office or vets to get the correct verson.*


----------



## Dunmere (13 March 2013)

Thank you Onley Equestrian for taking the time to answer any queries. 
I have already spoken to my vet and he has reassured me that it is totally safe for me to take my ponies to the show. So we will look forward to seeing you at the weekend.


----------



## applecart14 (30 March 2013)

Dunmere said:



			Please can any one confirm if there is a strangles outbreak at 
Onley Fields Farm, Willoughby, Rugby, Warks.
I believe it's a DIY livery yard, but it is just across the fields from 
Onley Equestrian Complex. They have 2 BSPS shows plan to be held at Onley Equestrian next weekend March 16 & 17. 
Lots of people are now worried in case it's true.
Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

It seems clear from Onley's statement that the outbreak was contained, has been dealt with and they have been given the all clear.  I was hoping to visit tomorrow but have decided to go else where, but will  visit soon.


----------

